# Leak problem between engine and transmission help



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Ka24e 

I rebuilt the engine in this truck and I know I sealed the rear main seal good. I even rv sealed it in. So I’m just wondering if this leak is the rear seal or my transmission? 










I wiped it serval times and each time I applied pressure on the plate Oil forms up on the transmission side.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe the tranny is overfilled. Is the oil clear/light; or is heavy with a pungent smell which would be tranny gear oil.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

The oil looks clean. But I also replace the tranny oil with mt-90 while back and haven’t drove the truck much sine that time. 

I’ll see if I can get enough oil to get a good smell from it.


----------

